# Back In Black



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Stripped it totally down to service it. Figured I might as well go the whole hog and got it powder coated black.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Looks nice in black. Well done!


----------



## Toby-IOM (Aug 8, 2012)

Looks classy, risky!


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Looking gooooood:good:


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

I love, that there is love for the gaggia

has to be one of the most modded, fettled with and restored machines ever. Kind of makes me want one .... Even though I have zero use for it


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Looks good in black...good job.


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Let's not kid ourselves, it's not often you see this sort of thing because it's generally not sensible to pay money to powder coat such a cheap machine. Luckily it didn't cost me anything. I do think it looks smarter though and matches the powder coated Royal next to it very well.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Stunning! Says the girl who really ought to "decorate" her SJ but doesn't know where to start! I'm very jealous.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Totally like the look - mean, moody and stunningly good coffee.


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

@risky what's the cups you have on top? I like the colours


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Mmmm moody Classic. I like the stealth look. You just need a Ducati 'Dark' to complete your collection of matt black man bling!

Missy there was a chap on here a while back by the name of @Sk8bizarre who did up his Super Jolly in black and white Clockwork Orange graphics which looked well cool.

Has anyone heard from Sk8 - he's disappeared from here, shame cos I miss his posts, very enthusiastic. Hopefully it's just that he's getting his BMX sorted. ..


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

GCGlasgow said:


> @risky what's the cups you have on top? I like the colours


Green and Yellow are Acme. Brilliant cups. The grey you can just seen in the back is an Inker.


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

hotmetal said:


> Mmmm moody Classic. I like the stealth look. You just need a Ducati 'Dark' to complete your collection of matt black man bling!
> 
> Missy there was a chap on here a while back by the name of @Sk8bizarre who did up his Super Jolly in black and white Clockwork Orange graphics which looked well cool.
> 
> Has anyone heard from Sk8 - he's disappeared from here, shame cos I miss his posts, very enthusiastic. Hopefully it's just that he's getting his BMX sorted. ..


He's active on @Mrboots2u Facebook group, as are a few members from here:

https://www.facebook.com/groups/503036363197361/


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

That looks totally rad and has a sort of Darth Vader vibe going on. Almost makes me want one to own one purely for looks along with a Torr Goldfinger TI in black for display purposes, lol!


----------



## Riz (Oct 19, 2015)

Snap!


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Rise of the Dark Machines! "You don't know the power of the Dark Siiiieede". Could be the start of a whole new 'urban spro' vibe.

Would probably get lynched for doing this to an R58 though!


----------



## Riz (Oct 19, 2015)

You can see the delonghi I upgraded from back in Oct in the background. Also in black!


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

hotmetal said:


> .
> 
> Would probably get lynched for doing this to an R58 though!


oh I don't know ... Doesn't the r60 come with a stealth black option .... I am sure it won't be long before people start to pimp their r58s

might buy a can of high temp matt black for the la pavoni ... Or my ccd


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

h1udd said:


> oh I don't know ... Doesn't the r60 come with a stealth black option .... I am sure it won't be long before people start to pimp their r58s
> 
> might buy a can of high temp matt black for the la pavoni ... Or my ccd


Looks amazing to me:


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Yeah that does look cool actually, especially with the carefully chosen abandoned factory backdrop.


----------



## Horses McFaddon (Feb 23, 2016)

Looks great! When you got it powder coated did you mask all the bits off or did you just hand over the outer shell? I'm considering spraying mine with some left over car aerosol spray.


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Horses McFaddon said:


> Looks great! When you got it powder coated did you mask all the bits off or did you just hand over the outer shell? I'm considering spraying mine with some left over car aerosol spray.


It was totally gutted so it was just the bare sheet metal shell. Masking off doesn't really work with powder coating because it needs baked in an oven which would probably ruin it.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

hotmetal said:


> Rise of the Dark Machines! "You don't know the power of the Dark Siiiieede". Could be the start of a whole new 'urban spro' vibe.
> 
> Would probably get lynched for doing this to an R58 though!


  P1040509 by wjheenan, on Flickr


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Looks sweet with the orange, but it's practically your trademark Jeebsy. Anyone else going powder coat black and orange might be haunted by cries of 'impostor!'


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

The back casing comes off with a few screws, that can be redone at the drop of a hat.

My big machine looked a bit Empire before the orange stickers went on it:

  Untitled by wjheenan, on Flickr


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

Mmm....


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

risky said:


> Looks amazing to me:


I've been thinking of doing this for a while. Hmm.


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

Black body's certainly do address the issue of horrible black plastic knobs and handles ..... No longer do the black plastic adornments stand out like a cheap kitchen appliance.

it completes the look ... Cheaper than buying a lathe and making all wooden knobs and stuff.

I fear ear though it might end up like the car scene did 10 years ago with every wannabe drifter spraying their car Matt black with orange wheels trying to polish a turd and be part of the "scene"


----------



## Riz (Oct 19, 2015)

Some neon lights to go with the classic?


----------

